# Walkie Talkies



## clionaricho (Jul 25, 2007)

Hi 

Might be in the wrong area but just wondering if anyone has any advice. We travel reguraly in convey with at least 2 motorhomes. Was just looking at walkie talkies that would be very useful for us to keep in contact especially if we are out of the country and phone use is expensive. So if anyone can recommend a good set (without being too expensive) that would be great 

Thanks in advance
C


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi C

We got ourselves a low cost pair from Argos - they might be Binatone, I'm not sure. We use them so Annie can guide my rear end into where we keep the van.

Your 'issue' might be range - how far apart does your convoy spread? You might want to think about CB instead.

Gerald


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

If you have a look on ebay you will find you can buy a bit longer range ones [30km] with batteries and chargers and phones with all the bells and whistles you could wish for but They are also useful because of the vox caperbility which transmits when a certain sound level is reached. This means that if you go into a supermarket switch one in the mh to vox and put the other ones phone in your ear any disturbance will sound off in your ear and you can take steps.


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I bought some of ebuyer.com and they were Hello Moto's. Long range, did what it said on the wrapping and in a moment of compassion, gave them to my grandsons to play with and that is the last I have seen of them. CB presumably is another avenue to explore expecially next to each other.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

I have a pair of Unidens. Not the cheapest, but super quality and built to last. They are rechargable and are supplied with the optional hands free voice operated headset. Range is up to 6k (?) but the sound is very clear.


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

ours came from Aldis


----------



## 104477 (May 13, 2007)

We use Binatone Trek 100 that have a 6 or 8 km range, found them useful for reversing out of tricky situations. The rear camera does not tell you of speeding motorists but ones co-driver/navigator can as you reverse and from a safe distance behind you.
Would be a boon when driving in convoy to notify others of a needed comfort break or fuel stop.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

We've used a pair of Binatone walkie-talkies for the last two years during our annual flight to the sun with friends. Just remember to charge them up each night or you will find, as we have, that the one time you really need them you have a flat battery. (It's called Sod's Law!). They are really useful for arranging fuel stops, comfort breaks and generally keeping in touch. When going along the nothern coast of Spain the handset would burst into life with, "Look at that!" as we passed a particularly spectacular bit of scenery. Also useful when we almost got stranded down a single track road to a beach. One went ahead and radioed back when the road was clear. We just find them generally useful for very little outlay. They have a range of well over a mile and we don't usually get separated by more than that. 

The only downside is that you will sometimes find a local with their own walkie talkie on your wavelength. Doesn't happen often but it's annoying when it does.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

It is my understanding that all legal walkie talkies (PMR's) are limited to a certain power output, so in theory they should all be capable of broadcasting similar distances, so I would be a little wary of claims from some of being able to broadcast twice the distance of others.

In practice distance is limited by obstacles in direct line of sight.

JohnW


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

I have a pair of Motorola T5422 which work OK and are rechargeable though the triple-cell NiCd packs are not too good now.

For use in a MH they are annoying - they require a 9V AC supply via the mains adaptor to charge so if you're not on hookup you need an inverter.

Regards

Geoff


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

I was tempted to get a set of walkies, but got put off with "selling points" like:

Scan channel/privacy codes
Communicates with all other PMR 446 Radios

...had visions of being totally swamped with other peoples transmissions. Can they be made pretty private?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## Jean-Luc (Jul 21, 2005)

H All,
Geoff, try using a cigar lighter adapter with selectable voltage output, that's what we use and ours are therefore always fully charged when we need them.
On another point, the type we have are the 8km PMR ones, is there any agreed channel that MHF users use, it would be a nice way to connect with fellow MHF members who might be in the area. If not, why not agree one, how about it Mod.
Colin


----------



## Exem (Mar 12, 2006)

> try using a cigar lighter adapter with selectable voltage output


No, the Motorola charger specifies AC not DC.

Regards

Geoff


----------



## 97201 (Jan 7, 2006)

Have the Binatone ones, but have found probs through each of the pre-set frequencies although they are supposed to be free to air on their selected wavebands.

In the UK, I am close to an airport and each wavelength seems to be taken by 'official transmissions'.

The same has happened here in Spain, and I don't fancy the Guardia Civil pounding on my door, telling me I have infringed on their frequency and the fine is a zillion Euros.

Ian


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

b6x said:


> ...had visions of being totally swamped with other peoples transmissions. Can they be made pretty private?


Hi Steve,

There are plenty of channels to choose from and as the range is not great I would guess it is highly unlikely that you will get too much 'interference'. If you are using for convoy or between vans you could have a pre-arranged channel to tune to if you found someone else using your frequency. That way you are not announcing your new frequency to anyone else who may be listening.

We bought ours for use when 'parking up' but have also used them when camping with friends.

JohnW


----------



## dikyenfo (Feb 16, 2008)

If you set up the ctcss tones then unless someone knows the tone it is virtually a private line. There are also dntf tones that further enable privacy as these limit calling attempts . It should be in the booklet.[RTFM]


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I would go for CB rather than PMR if all you want is to stay in touch when travelling. Their main advantage is increased range and with it the reliability of communications. One of you only needs to get held up in traffic at a junction or lights and you are soon out of range with a PMR especially in built up areas.

The disadvantage is they do need installing correctly with an aerial to perform well whereas PMRs are essentially hand held devices. You can get hand held CBs but I have never used one so don't know how they perform, possibly better than a PMR but not so good as a CB installed in the cab with a whip aerial mounted on the wing mirror.

Have a look at >this site< for further advice.

peedee


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*WTees*

Hello there,

We have some cheap ones that we use when in convoy or on campsite. Trouble is, the batteries do not get charged, the handsets get left behind or simply nobody bothers to answer them.

I have been looking for some longer range ones but can only seem to find them in th USA.

Trev.


----------

